# nerite snail not eating



## AquaFin (Feb 10, 2014)

Hello, Im new here and started my first tank which has a betta fish and a nerite snail. I just got the nerite snail 2 days ago and it seems like he is not eating. I tried to feed him an algae wafer and he ignored it. Hes active and moving about but I'm not sure if hes eating something else? Like waste or leftover betta pellets. What should I do if he refuses to eat the algae wafers? There is currently no algae that I can see growing in my tank.


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

By the time we can see algae it is in the billions, he is finding something to eat or would be on the algae tabs. Put a quarter of one in every third day until you see him interested otherwise he is finding better algae elsewhere.


----------

